# i can't wait! and thank you so much <3



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

i had put myself on the waiting list to get a hedgehog from Jersey Hedgehogs! without all of you i would never be getting one. i searched hedgehog care on Google and it said how you have to wear gloves and what not and i basically gave up. then i started again and found all of you! so thank you from the bottom of my heart! some of the nicest people are on here! so thank you so much and i cant wait for my baby! <3 you all xxx


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So happy for you!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

YAY! I am happy for you! I am sure that you will be happy with your hedgie that you will eventualy get!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your new hedgie and Welcome to HHC!! I'm so glad you didn't stop and take googles advice. That would have been horrible! So glad you're here. make sure to post pictures of your new cutie!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats!!!!  and welcome to HHC


----------

